

What iOS 5 owes to jailbreak developers - radley
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/06/06/what-ios-5-owes-to-jailbreak-developers/

======
Sidnicious
I agree with some of the article’s points, but it doesn’t mention that Apple
hired Peter Hajas, the developer of MobileNotifier.

> _It is great to see these enhancements become available to millions of
> users, but it affects the ability of others to innovate on the platform
> independently of Apple._

Could someone explain this to me?

I don’t think that stealing features from iPhone developers’ add-ons is any
worse from stealing from Android or WebOS. (And, for better or for worse, this
is the point of software patents.)

------
jamesbkel
Not directly related to jailbreaking, but this link on the sidebar of the OP
is interesting. Published 2 days prior to iOS5 announcement. Depending on how
you look at it 6-8 of the "must download first" apps are now part of iOS5.

[http://www.tuaw.com/2011/06/04/10-apps-you-should-install-
fi...](http://www.tuaw.com/2011/06/04/10-apps-you-should-install-first-on-
your-iphone/)

------
tobylane
Does it help you if you call it third-party research? Whatever it is, however
it is, it wasn't helping 99% of us till now.

------
yurisagalov
I'm glad someone is finally discussing this. IntelliScreen was the first app
($10) I ever bought on the iPhone -- long before Apple's "magical" app store
even existed -- through Cydia/Rock (or whatever it was called at the time...)

~~~
jamesbkel
Same here, also used PkgBackup to sync to Dropbox. Although I expect that will
still be around since it also supports syncing non-App Store applications and
settings.

